# Fox Float RP23 Einbaulänge 165mm 100mm Federweg



## zett78 (17. Mai 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-RP..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35c798337d


----------



## OJMad (17. Mai 2013)

Nur mal so...
Der Federweg ergibt sich aus Übersetzung des Rahmens und Hub des Dämpfers.
Somit hat der Dämpfer keine 100mm Federweg
Die Angabe des Hubs wäre schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

